# Hammer Weighted Midi Keyboard??



## constaneum (Mar 24, 2018)

i'm using FL studio. I'm actually looking at NI's KOMPLETE KONTROL S88 keyboard which is a hammer weighted midi keyboard. however, i've read lots of FL studio users complaining about its full compatibility with FL studio. 

Any other hammer weighted midi keyboard to recommend ? Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 25, 2018)

It will work just fine as a MIDI controller in FL Studio. However deeper integration like the transport buttons, setting metronome and tempo, adjusting mixer etc., will not work.

You could use just about any other MIDI controller... if you want a REALLY good action for the money (better than S88 IMHO), check out Casio PX-5S.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 25, 2018)

I have the PX-3S as a spare controller.
Good action for dynamic piano work.
5S has true 4 zone operation as opposed to 2 external and 2 internal sounds.
Internal EPianos and Grand is decent.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 25, 2018)

oh wow. same price as the S88. how good is S88 for dynamic piano work ? i'm quite a piano person (not classical type though) so it sort of matters to me. Actually, I was wondering whether the Yamaha P series would work nicely or not


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 26, 2018)

I personally dislike the TP/100LR action used in S88... it's quite sluggish on the key return. Plus no triple sensor...


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 26, 2018)

Kawai mp11 or mp7, the later of which I use, is another good option. Good piano action, repetition notes work well, and triple sensor technology. The modwheel is also reasonably accurate for midi-cc's.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 26, 2018)

Kawais are very good. Be prepared for the extra weight, though, those puppies are OOF.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 26, 2018)

What about Kawai's VPC ??? is it good ?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 27, 2018)

It's pretty good (but OH THE WEIGHT). I like the keyboard action of Roland RD-2000 more, though (also because of additional controllers which VPC does not have).


----------



## puremusic (Mar 27, 2018)

65 lbs.. And I thought I had it bad with the 50 lb. FP-90.  Well they're both a long ways away from a plastic Keystation.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 27, 2018)

25 kg of FP-90 is decent. My current MIDI controller is like that (Kurzweil PC3K8, 24.5 kg).

Casio PX-5S is 14 kg, if weight is what matters.


----------



## hag01 (Mar 27, 2018)

Casio PX-5S is 11 KG.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 27, 2018)

The S88 is one of the worse purchases I have ever made (bought it for the NKS). Most because of the action - which is clunky, loud and just cheap feeling. Really thinking about putting my older Yamaha S90es back into service.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 27, 2018)

hag01 said:


> Casio PX-5S is 11 KG.



Even better!  I knew it was something ridiculously light, but didn't double-check the specs before posting.


----------



## hag01 (Mar 27, 2018)

Man, I myself don't know what to do right now.
I'm thinking maybe to go with one keyboard for piano feel and one keyboard as a MIDI controller for all the rest.


----------



## Synetos (Mar 27, 2018)

I have been happy with the Roland A-88, but I did take it off my desk and do just what hag01 is suggesting. 

I bought the A-49 for my desk contoller and moved the A88 to my studio, along side my old Alesis QS8. 

I really do not need an 88 key piano sitting in front of me all day. Moving it, also forces me to just go into my tracking room and get away from the computers. Much more creative when I am not starring at a big old monitor.

And...the QS8 still feels great to play.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 27, 2018)

How different is the feel between hammer weighted and semi weighted keys? I currently owns a korg TR workstation as a midi keyboard. It's unweighted if I'm not mistaken. Hammer is as closed as the real deal but would it be easy to use for non piano purpose or should I opt for semi weighted as a balance between piano and non piano purpose ?


----------



## Leon Portelance (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a Yamaha P-140 for my main keyboard. It has a very realistic feel. I also have a Nektar LX25+ that I use for keyswitches, and the mod and pitch wheels.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 28, 2018)

constaneum said:


> How different is the feel between hammer weighted and semi weighted keys? I currently owns a korg TR workstation as a midi keyboard. It's unweighted if I'm not mistaken. Hammer is as closed as the real deal but would it be easy to use for non piano purpose or should I opt for semi weighted as a balance between piano and non piano purpose ?



They're completely different IMHO.


----------

